# Mini Review: Dymo 4XL Label Printer



## Dan Masshardt

I sell pens and other items mostly online through etsy - which I love as I can sell things while I'm going about life instead of spending my time at shows and away from my kids...

Anyway, the thing that I don't like is packaging and mailing items.  I don't know why, I just don't enjoy it.  

Thankfully the USPS makes it easy to pay for shipping online and have them pick up at the house.  But, Having to trim down the paper I printed the mailing 'labels' on and then use a ton of tape to secure them to the package was a bit of a pain.  I know some use regular full size labels in their printer, but I use my printer constantly for other things and know that it would be a pain to constantly load the labels and not have my kids drawing on them (they have a habit of pulling paper for the printer tray to color on.  

Anyway, I've had my eye on one of these label printers for a little while and I finally pulled the trigger and I love it.   Etsy had an ad to purchase one at a discounted price through Endicia ($159 with free priority shipping)  Amazon is a bit more and eBay always has some rolling through.  

This is the dymo Labelwriter 4XL and I use it with a mac.

Installation was pretty simple - I downloaded the driver software online and ran it before connecting the cable as indicated in the instructions.  I then plugged it in and got it working on the first try.  Loading the label roll was easy enough (I watched a youtube vid of how to do it just to make sure I was doing it right)

Printing a label with etsy is very easy as they have a 4x6 label option in the screen where you purchase your label.  When printer, I usually choose to print the label darker but it isn't required.   

With other sites and a mac it seems to require a few more steps.  I found a forum that gave great instructions.  Basically with usps, paypal, eBay, etc. you open the label as a pdf, and make a couple alterations that are quick once you get used to them and it works great.

It's probably just as easy or easier with windows.  But I have no experience with it using windows.  

Yes, it is expensive.  Replacement labels seem reasonable but are an added expense.  Amazon seems to have them for around $13 for 220 for dymo brand and around $10 for 220 of a generic brand.  I'm sure I'll save that much in packing tape.

I'm pleased with my purchase.  If you print a lot of labels, you may want to consider it.  I don't print all that many, but I sell enough items to easily pay for it.


----------



## jeff

Are you using this with Click-N-Ship right off the web?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

I use one directly off Pay Pal, Endicia every day and have at times directly off USPS Click and Ship.


----------

